
Thieves Winning Online War, Maybe in Your PC - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/06/technology/internet/06security.html?ref=technology&pagewanted=all
======
jderick
"In October, researchers at the Georgia Tech Information Security Center
reported that the percentage of online computers worldwide infected by botnets
-- networks of programs connected via the Internet that send spam or disrupt
Internet-based services -- is likely to increase to 15 percent by the end of
this year, from 10 percent in 2007."

It is getting to the point where I may tell my friends and family to stop
banking online.

One possible measure that I may start using is VMWare's player and Browser
appliance:

<http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/80>

